# nest box or open nest?



## olayak (Apr 26, 2009)

what does your pij prefer? (large) nest box? or an open-cup nest?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what do you mean exactly?


----------



## olayak (Apr 26, 2009)

what kind of nest? an open bowl shape? or a nest box - a closed container with a door opening and nesting material inside.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

olayak said:


> what does your pij prefer? (large) nest box? or an open-cup nest?


The preffered choice for nesting pigeons:

Pigeons actually need a large nest box that can hold two nest bowls and plenty of room for mom and dad, with a front, that has a door that opens and closes.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

olayak said:


> what kind of nest? an open bowl shape? or a nest box - a closed container with a door opening and nesting material inside.


they need both.


----------



## olayak (Apr 26, 2009)

good to know!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Some folks have open fronted nest boxes, some have dowels or grids closing off all but a bird-sized door. My birds seem to feel more secure with the more closed option - much easier to defend their home against invaders. They'd probably prefer that the front part be solid board, but I like being able to check on the birds setting the nest.


----------

